# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Raspberry Pi

## szaner

Anyone using Raspberry Pi technology in exhibits? I am looking into having one run a touchscreen and be connected to a searchable object database. Any recommendations for touchscreens? I have used iPads in the past, but am exploring other options. Thanks!

----------


## Paul Brewin

Thanks for asking that question. Sorry I don't have any info although I'd also like to know what others may have done. Have you checked with any science or natural history museums? They're more likely to have tinkered with that technology in developing interactives.

----------


## facil

> Anyone using Raspberry Pi technology in exhibits? I am looking into having one run a touchscreen and be connected to a searchable object database. Any recommendations for touchscreens? I have used iPads in the past, but am exploring other options. Thanks!


I think they are definitely being used. I was looking into it myself, but haven't got very far yet. Very cost-effective way of running things. Here's a useful link I found

https://pipresents.wordpress.com/

----------

